# Potential buy, feedback on a 11 y.o warmblood



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

11 is no age, and she has a foundation on her, if you have the skills, give it a go.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse but limited behind with that over straight hind leg. This along with an extremely strong.. almost roached.. coupling has her hind end moving stiffly. She will lack power if you are planning to jump her and she will lack flexibility in dressage. That said, she would probably make a really nice lower level horse who might surprise you. 

I would look at her and maybe give her a go if she were priced right.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What Elana said. She's not perfect but for a project she might be worth it. At 11 with 4 foals she may be basically green though, not that green is necessarily a bad thing.

I would not be worried about her age.

I would at least go see her.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I think 11 is a good age. She may be worth looking at, she's a nice looking mare.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I found a video of her trotting on the lunge: Roma kordel 07.11.2012 << Toru.ee

She was 9 years here. Do you guys see anything bad?..Her owner told me that she is rather high-spirited (which I think I like). I'm still very unsure about actually buying her, but it can't hurt to ask and wonder, I hope.. 

Edit: Sorry it's an Estonian site, but all you have to do is click play on the video  ignore all the other weird words, haha


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I would not plan on making her bomb proof. It has been my experience that some horses will never be bomb proof. If you have the time and finances to devote to a project that may end up as an advanced beginner or intermediate horse than I would. I tend to shy away from getting a project horse with the intention of making money off it. If you want a sure bet horses are not the area to be in. If you want to gain experience, knowledge, have some fun and possibly break even financially I would go for it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm picturing you getting her putting some training on her and either keeping her or selling her to an adult amateur or experienced older teen as a low level competition horse. I can see her eventing though I have no idea how she would actually do lol. Personality is a big part of that too.

So if you think you would have a market for that go for it, if not maybe pass. She may also have some broodmare value in the right hands.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i think she moved well. dealt with the deep grass and had a rythmic and balanced stride.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone, especially for being so patient with me (as some of you probably saw my other thread.. where I was considering IF I'd be financially ready for a horse at all, or just what to do with my situation).

My heart is somehow a bit at ease knowing, that she could be a good horse. Probably if I would buy her, I wouldn't sell her though. She'd be my first horse and stay like that. Having said that, the chances for me buying her are very slim. If I don't get something similar to a sponsor, who could help me with her board cost, then it's a no. But again, thank you everyone, hope you didn't feel like I wasted your time with (probably) not buying her. 

Just a picture cause she has grown on me a bit


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She is cute 

Don't get too attached!

I think she would make a good keeper. She's not "too fancy" aka high level or "waste of potential" or anything, but she's a nice horse for sure and I think would be a GREAT horse for the right person.


----------

